# Mod_Rewrite Frage



## form (1. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe auf meinem Projekt ein Verzeichnis /tipps, welches real existiert. Nun möchte ich via mod_rewrite folgende Abfragen abfangen und an die index.php, welche sich in dem Verzeichnis /tipps befindet abfangen:

http://www.domain.de/tipps/  -> keine weiteren Angaben nur auf index.php ohne Angaben
http://www.domain.de/tipps/musterthema -> an /tipps/index.php?kategorie=musterthema
http://www.domain.de/tipps/musterthema/mustereintrag.html -> an /tipps/index.php?kategorie=musterthema&eintrag=mustereintrag

Über eure Hilfe wäre ich dankbar!

Gruß
form


----------



## Gumbo (1. Oktober 2009)

```
RewriteRule ^tipps/([^/]+)$ tipps/index.php?kategorie=$1 [L]
RewriteRule ^tipps/([^/]+)/([^/]+)\.html$ tipps/index.php?kategorie=$1&eintrag=$2 [L]
```


----------



## form (1. Oktober 2009)

Das hatte ich schon fast genau so probiert, allerdings mit (*.) Einträgen, funktioniert aber auch nicht.

Ja, modrewrite ist installiert und funktioniert sonst auch


----------



## Gumbo (1. Oktober 2009)

Bitte etwas präziser. Was genau funktioniert nicht?


----------



## form (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich bekomme nen 404 Fehler


----------



## Gumbo (1. Oktober 2009)

Bitte noch präziser: Wobei genau bekommst du einen 404-Fehler?


----------



## form (1. Oktober 2009)

Bei dem Aufruf:

http://www.domain.de/tipps/test
http://www.domain.de/tipps/test/test.html


----------



## Gumbo (2. Oktober 2009)

Oh, ich hoffe du hast an das obligatorische RewriteEngine on gedacht.
	
	
	



```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule ^tipps/([^/.]+)$ tipps/index.php?kategorie=$1 [L]
RewriteRule ^tipps/([^/.]+)/([^/.]+)\.html$ tipps/index.php?kategorie=$1&eintrag=$2 [L]
```


----------



## form (2. Oktober 2009)

Auch das ist drin 

Ich bin schon am überlegen, ob ich evtl. eine weitere .htaccess direkt im Verzeichnis tipps probiere?!


----------



## Nagsor (6. Oktober 2009)

Kann es sein, dass du den ' . ' escapen musst ?
Also:


```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule ^tipps/([^/\.]+)/?$ tipps/index.php?kategorie=$1 [L]
RewriteRule ^tipps/([^/\.]+)/([^/.]+)\.html$ tipps/index.php?kategorie=$1&eintrag=$2 [L]
```

Durch das /? in der zweiten Zeile wäre dann noch sichergestellt, dass er bei http://www.domain.de/test/ auch alles richtig macht.

Keine Ahnung ob das jetzt geholfen hat bin auch neu 

Grüße


----------

